# COD-world at war.anyone played this lately ???



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

it is hacked to death.superman players flying all over the maps,invincibility,the whole god damn package.the one fair game i got into was brilliant.forgot how good this game was.bloody shame i havent found a lobby in the last 30 minutes that hasnt been hacked.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Played it 2 nights ago for the first time in over a year and yes hacked to death. Was definatly a brilliant game.

I just don't understand how people can enjoy playing the game like that.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i only play it on Zombie mode co-op with a midget now, too many hackers.


----------

